# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protein Banana Bread

## Kawigirl

*Banana Bread*

1 1/3 cup Whole Wheat Flour1 cup Splenda (sweetner)1 1/4 tsp Baking Powder1/2 tsp Baking Soda1 tsp Ground Cinnamon2 Egg Whites1 cup Mashed Banana (best if really ripe)1/5 cup Water1/4 cup Unsweetened Applesauce3 scoops Vanilla Protein Powder1/4 cup raisins (optional)Preheat oven to 350°F. Mix all ingredients together, pour in a greased 8x4 pan. Bake for 50 to 55 minutes or until a tooth pick can be stabbed in middle loaf and comes out clean.

----------


## TheClinch

Hi and thanks for the great looking recepies you post up! 
I'm just curious is you know the protein value of this bread?
What I mean to ask is: aside from the added protein powder what is the protein value?

----------


## Kawigirl

> Hi and thanks for the great looking recepies you post up! 
> I'm just curious is you know the protein value of this bread?
> What I mean to ask is: aside from the added protein powder what is the protein value?


Sorry...not sure. Can almost see it as being nile. Nothing in it in a certain amount to actually have a protein value. Besides the flour; which might give a tad...but thats about all.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Sorry...not sure. Can almost see it as being nile. Nothing in it in a certain amount to actually have a protein value. Besides the flour; which might give a tad...but thats about all.


Somehow I missed htis - I think i sometimes overlook the recipe section even though I like to cook. Anyway this looks very good - I will def be trying it. Thanks Kawi

----------


## baseline_9

Can you bake me some Kawi

Any Pic's?

----------


## gbrice75

Sounds great, gonna try it this weekend for sure!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Bought the ingredients, gonna hold off until later this week (bananas ripening as I write this!!) - sounds promising, love banana bread!

----------


## gbrice75

> This sounds amazing and out of all the protein foods I have made or attempted, protein bread has never been one, so thank you! Could you take out the apple sauce and add in eggs for additional protein?


Umm... I doubt the eggs and applesauce are interchangeable. Eggs will drastically change the finished product of any baked goods. Experiment though, and keep us posted with any new goodies you come up with!

----------


## im83931

I love banana bread. Thanks for posting. I am definitely going to try this recipe.

----------


## gbrice75

Made the last 2 batches of this in muffin form instead of a loaf. Added chocolate chips too... yea I know... but I have a pregnant wife in the house, so i'm not gonna win that one. 

If you go with muffins, they're not as messy as a loaf (no cutting) and easier to account for macros. I made 12 with this same recipe. Keep oven at 350, reduce cooking time to 17-20 mins depending on your oven.

----------


## Kawigirl

> Umm... I doubt the eggs and applesauce are interchangeable. Eggs will drastically change the finished product of any baked goods. Experiment though, and keep us posted with any new goodies you come up with!


 
No...there not interchangeable. Eggs are for binding. The applesauce is for moisture (and a tad sweetness) since there is no fat such as canola oil.

----------

